# Carrots?



## zeusy (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a 14 week old, he is teething and has just lost a couple of his front teeth. I was thinking about giving him a carrot to chew on to ease the pain a bit. I just need advice as to how many carrots he should have, the size, whether i should chop one up or should just give it him whole etc. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I gave him the largest carrot. He didn't eat a lot of it and left most of it shredded on the carpet. It kept him busy for a short while. Never had an averse reaction, just mainly found orange specks in his stool.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I gave my puppy frozen sweet potatoes. I just cut them in large wedges. He loved them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I give my puppy and dog carrots all the time, apples too, I use them for training treats.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Puppies do not have a feeling of being full. They can eat, eat, eat, vomit, and eat again in a short time. The most food motivated would be those who were born the last, the breeder may care and change their positions during feeding sessions, but the first born larger brothers and sisters will always push the weaker and the smaller away. In the wild, they need this insatiable hunger for survival, but our human care and wish to give more to our fluffy baby could be fatal to him. He may die if you leave him with too many carrots. The best is the natural - a big beef bone (he cannot chew at all) from the local butcher. It could also be a sort of introduction to raw feeding, your puppy should be very interested, because it it normal to fed your puppy of this age 100 gramms of raw lean beef mince twice a week.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Based on my experience, make sure the raw soup/marrow bone is frozen. It slows them down as they have to work their little tongues harder to get the marrow out.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> frozen


But not cold. Never feed puppy with cold ( too bad for his stomach), it should be of a room temperature. 48 hours freezing is normally used to destroy worm eggs and harmful bacreria in salmon, but that is only if you have a reason to suspect some risk. You can ask the butcher - buthchers, they normally know, because other dog owners turned to them too many times for the same - what is the best he has for to provide you for a week, in order to give yet another fresh bit every day ( bones start to stink after a while).


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The vet told me to either freeze or boil the veggies, because of the risk of salmonella.


----------



## lennoxbradley88 (Apr 23, 2012)

I gave them and still give them carrots. They love it. When they were younger I would give them 1 midway through the day. Now they get 2 a day. 1 when I get home from work and the next 1 after our nightly activities. Usually they would be a good size carrot.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

When my boy was a pup I gave him whole frozen carrots. I think it made his gums feel better. He loved them. My boy has buried raw bones outside and went back the next day to eat it...gross to me. But their guts are stronger than we think.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

If I take my dog's bowl with prepared ( chopped ) meat-and-bones meal out of the freege - I put it in the sink filled with hot water for 15 min.
The majority of sites tell you should never feed your puppy cold food, and frozen food can cause cracks in the enamel of young teeth:
Feeding the puppies at baby agt and at the following growth stages :: Dogs feeding, dog food, dog's genetics, breeds, care breeding, dog's psychology, dog at a show, veterinary, dog traning, dog's anatomy :: Zooclub - all animals


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I sometimes still do give my 2 GSDs carrots, but I grate it and put in their food.

However, my old trainer told me a story about one of his GSDs and carrots. This dog unfortunately got bloat (not from carrots), they got him to the vet in time and the vet opened him up and in his stomach was little bits of plastic (plastic from soda bottles) and chunks of carrot.

Now, my trainer could not remember the last time his dog had the opportunity to chew on a plastic bottle and he also couldn't remember the last time he gave him a carrot - seems carrots can stay in the tummy for quite some time without being digest. He did not give his dogs carrots ever again.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

IMO, carrots are awesome for any dog(or a puppy). I feed baby carrots as treats all the time.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

All my pups have gotten raw carrots when they're teething. Piper is 11 months old and she still gets them a few times a week to chew on.


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> seems carrots can stay in the tummy for quite some time without being digest. He did not give his dogs carrots ever again.


Dogs do not digest plant matter very well.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

PM sent.

 Kat


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

do you boil your veggies or fruit before you eat them? lol. ask your Vet the same question. salmonella is so, so overrated.





trcy said:


> The vet told me to either freeze or boil the veggies, because of the risk of salmonella.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> do you boil your veggies or fruit before you eat them? lol. ask your Vet the same question. salmonella is so, so overrated.



I cook me veggies before i eat them. I rarely eat raw veggies. I didn't say to boil fruit. lol. My vet said to give him apple slices. I haven't yet though.


----------

